# Ultimate Dubs 2012



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

made the 300mile trip to telford on saturday morning, wish i had finished the polo and kept my space inside but still really enjoyed the show overall and the people i met

anyway heres a few of my pics, still not finished a few other





































sneaky shot of the audi we sent down































































































































































































































































































































































still editing a few so i'll add those later

jordan


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

Some of these are sick! So good, thanks for pics!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

some great cars there


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing! The grey TT (F4T LO) belongs to Chris who is a good mate of mine. He comes to watch our band all the time and is actually a wheel refurb guy. Comes to my work and does my boss' Range Rover all the time! It's a stunning car!


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks

yeh i know chris, i was supposed to be parked up with him, his tt was getting a fair bit of attention and took home a trophy


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Excellent pictures mate


Brian


----------

